

Twitter postpones OAuth switchover to August 16, 2010 - cmelbye
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/dfb89d9f29f339a2

======
webdragon
Despite the security enhancements, it seems a very big imposition on the
development community around Twitter that made it big in the first place.

Could the postponement be the first step towards a back-down?

~~~
cmelbye
Hopefully not. While I'm disappointed that Twitter is supporting xAuth, the
move to OAuth should bring well needed security enhancements. Twitter has had
the previous date set for at least six months now I think, and now they're
even extending it.

~~~
webdragon
Are there any stats around how many applications have already upgraded? I can
only assume that a low uptake is responsible for the delay. That low uptake
could be explained by the large jump in programming skill required.

~~~
sandofsky
There are OAuth implementations available in just about every language.

I think the challenge isn't programming skills, but understanding something
inherently complex: how do you safely give third parties privileges to act on
your behalf?

